# Ohio University MFA



## Rohithaashv Gugulothu (Oct 16, 2020)

Hello everybody, I've been struggling to zero-in on a good film school. I found the Ohio University's Film School very appealing for various reasons:

1) It's light on the pocket. 
2) Good facilities. Great program. Especially given the tuition fee, I think it's great value for money. 
3) The Athens town seems extremely peaceful, just the kind of vibe I was after. 

However, I am confused about a few things. 

I wanted to hear from alumni or current students about the program and the faculty. I was wondering if there's any loophole to this "too-good-to-be-true" sorta program.  I am looking at the direction specialization.

How hard is it to get into the MFA program? And what is the batch strength like? I hear they take only 12-14 people per batch. Is it because they're selective or is it because less people apply there? 

Also, any other insights and about the college and the town in general will be much appreciated. 

Thank you for taking your time and reading this one, I look forward to receiving some valuable inputs from y'all!


----------



## Chris W (Oct 16, 2020)

You can read reviews of the school on our site here:














 Ohio University School of Film


	 					Offering an MA in Film Studies, an MFA in Film, and a BFA in Film.
					


wesross
Nov 2, 2015








5.00 star(s)





Reviews: 1
Category: Ohio






Also paging their representative on this site @wesross who can hopefully answer your questions.


----------



## Voodoo-man (Jan 19, 2021)

Rohithaashv Gugulothu said:


> Hello everybody, I've been struggling to zero-in on a good film school. I found the Ohio University's Film School very appealing for various reasons:
> 
> 1) It's light on the pocket.
> 2) Good facilities. Great program. Especially given the tuition fee, I think it's great value for money.
> ...


Hello Rohithaashv, 

It may be a a little late to respond to your post but I will anyway.   My son goes to Ohio University for his MFA in Film Production with a focus on Directing.    They also have a new BFA and an MA in film studies.   You are on point for their MFA program in film.   If you get in it is a great value for the money as they provide lots of financial assistance for all students accepted into the MFA including International Students.   Athens is a small but very nice, fun college town in a beautiful region with rolling hills and forests.   Columbus Ohio is about 1 1/2 hours away.    I believe they get 100/200 applications annually and they admit a diverse student body, about 1/2 of the students are from outside Ohio. They usually have several international students accepted (and supported) every year. It is one of the oldest film schools in the nation at one of the oldest Universities in the US.  Ohio U was founded in 1804 and the  Ohio University School of Film was founded in  1974.   Based on what I have observed they have a very interesting mix of students in every class.  The first year of the MFA is an intense "boot camp" where you will make several films.  You learn quite a lot and work very hard   It is not too good to be true.  It is real film school and a great place to get an MFA and not be saddled with mountains of school loan debt upon completion.   Their deadline for application is Feb. 15th.   Here is link to the program Underground Ohio University Film.    Good luck from a Film Student Parent!


----------



## Rohithaashv Gugulothu (Jan 20, 2021)

This is very kind of you sir. Thank you for the reply. I am applying to the MFA program. If it is not too much, could you please put me in touch with your son? I would love to interact with him, for I have some questions regarding the course. His email, instagram or Facebook, anything works. I will understand if you consider it uncomfortable, so no pressure. Once again, thank you so very much for taking the time out and for the effort. Is very reassuring and helpful.


----------



## Voodoo-man (Jan 21, 2021)

Rohithaashv Gugulothu said:


> This is very kind of you sir. Thank you for the reply. I am applying to the MFA program. If it is not too much, could you please put me in touch with your son? I would love to interact with him, for I have some questions regarding the course. His email, instagram or Facebook, anything works. I will understand if you consider it uncomfortable, so no pressure. Once again, thank you so very much for taking the time out and for the effort. Is very reassuring and helpful.


Rohit,  I sent you a direct message in the conversation section.


----------



## Candidate2020 (Mar 19, 2021)

Hi guys,

Has anyone heard any news from Ohio University?


----------



## jrchipper (Mar 19, 2021)

Candidate2020 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Has anyone heard any news from Ohio University?


I got nothing so far.


----------



## Candidate2020 (Mar 22, 2021)

jrchipper said:


> I got nothing so far.


Thank you for your response. 

Please let me know if you hear anything.


----------



## jrchipper (Mar 22, 2021)

Got my rejection letter. :/


----------

